# NEW 24v Lithium



## MFL (Apr 6, 2019)

Brand new never used. $1,500. Pick up in Portland at Back Bay Boat Works. I have a brand new charger for it as well for $50. Customer decided to go with a 36v instead.









Michael (210) 505-9575


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

